# Meguiars #101



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi guys, Iv been stuck in my ways with #105 with my detais recently and been finding it very dusty indeed! I've had recommendations on using #101 from a well known detailer and just wondered where A) you guys buy it from at the best price and B) do you get the same if not more cut with it?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

M101 is made for use on foam pad. On the other hand, M105 is meant to use with foam or wool pad. Regarding the cut, depends on the pad choice (wool should cut more and faster).
On foam M101 should have more cut than M105. It shoul also leave better finish. I heard that M101 is easier to use and creates less dust. The M101 is made for rotary use only, M105 is intended to use with rotary or DA.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep using foam pads! Well I'm using a DA polisher with the #105. So maybe the 101 is not a good idea then!

Although again im not too sure on this


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Yep using foam pads! Well I'm using a DA polisher with the #105. So maybe the 101 is not a good idea then!
> 
> Although again im not too sure on this


As Meguiars stated, M101 is intended to use with rotary only. 
I've seen some people using M101 with DA. Maybe worth giving it a try. Check it here.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

I've alsho heard that Menzerna FG400 cuts better and faster than FG500 and leaves much nicer finish. But thn it's SMAT vs. DAT.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Seems to be huge number of people using 101 with a DA so I would not worry about it. I only have limited experience with 101 but did not notice any dust when used with a rotary

101 should have more cut than 105


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Is it me or is this the worst video ever??

I can achieve better/similar results using SRP by hand!

#justsaying


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Used it with Foam on a rotary and foam and MF on a DA, both work really well.
More cut and less dust than 105, win win from me.
Could also check this out


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

101 is just as dusty as 105 in reality


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> 101 is just as dusty as 105 in reality


you see, I saw your pic russ and it was definitely dusty as hell.. but when I used 101, compared to 105 there wasn't much dust at all.
it's definitely not dust free, but it's not excessive like it was in your photo when I use it...


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

105 is mega dusty for me at the moment!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

101 on a wool pad is awsome, lots of dust though.
Scholl S2 works so fast not as much dust.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Scholl S2 just as abrasive as 101/105?


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> you see, I saw your pic russ and it was definitely dusty as hell.. but when I used 101, compared to 105 there wasn't much dust at all.
> it's definitely not dust free, but it's not excessive like it was in your photo when I use it...


That was dandruff Craig....I've sent him some Head and Shoulders :devil:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> Scholl S2 just as abrasive as 101/105?


I would imagine so, if not more abrasive as S3 is imo faster correction than m101/105


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> I would imagine so, if not more abrasive as S3 is imo faster correction than m101/105


Wow, even with a water spritz? This technique - courtesy of Kevin Brown - really boosts the performance of these SMAT compounds in my experience. It doesn't just increase the length of the correction cycle, but thins out the buffering lubricants to amp-up the cut as well. The additional aggression is quite noticeable...

Steampunk


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

MattWSM said:


> Is it me or is this the worst video ever??
> 
> I can achieve better/similar results using SRP by hand!
> 
> #justsaying


Keep in mind this is a VW paint...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Steampunk said:


> Wow, even with a water spritz? This technique - courtesy of Kevin Brown - really boosts the performance of these SMAT compounds in my experience. It doesn't just increase the length of the correction cycle, but thins out the buffering lubricants to amp-up the cut as well. The additional aggression is quite noticeable...
> 
> Steampunk


can honestly say I've never tried using water with the M101/105 before but shall try it soon.

Cheers Steampunk :thumb:


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in love with m101, but I find it quite dusty, but I can only compare to Megs D300 MF compound.

I find a water spritz is a great way of helping work those awkward RDSs. The back of the bottle says to mist the panel to boost the cutting effect.


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

M#101/105 dusty, whaaat??
I use toothbrush after every panel, these two product will stuck foam pad so thats why.
101/105 works very nice with wool pad too.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Turbo Tony said:


> I'm in love with m101, but I find it quite dusty, but I can only compare to Megs D300 MF compound.


How would you compare M101 and D300 when using with DA? Is there big difference in cut and dusting? Can be D300 used on fresh paint (=body shop safe?)


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't make a direct comparison with a DA, as I've only used the 101 with a rotary and by hand (with which it's surprisingly good by the way!).

I have, however, tried the D300 with the rotary briefly with a variety of foam and MF pads.

When used with a rotary, there is definitely more cut with 101, although D300 has a longer work time, unless the 101 is used with very little pressure.

I'd kill for the 101 to be in a dispenser like the D300 - no cap, just pull and pour.

As for dusting, I'm a little embarrassed to say I can't remember the difference. Neither jumped out as remarkably different from the other, so I didn't pay much attention. Sorry!

What I can say is that I've done a car with D300 using a DA, and most of a car using 101. Both are capable of covering my garage with polishing dust!

My final point is that the D300 seemed to contain more fillers than the 101. After a few IPA wipedowns (D300 needs more than one), there is very little difference with the 101, although the D300 did show some imperfections.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Turbo Tony!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm using #101. It leaves very good finish but it doesn't have cut ability as eg. 3m fc+. I tried to work with it on 3m green pad, cg hex logic yellow pad and gtechnig wool on rock hard mini cooper paint. fc+ cuts very fast on wool and corrects surface in 1-2 pass while #101 needs 4-5 passes to do the same thing. But it cuts better on wool than on foam pad for me.

off course, fc+ leaves surface in mess, while #101 has ability to finish very well.
So, I'm using combination of these two when I need to correct very hard paint. It's much faster than trying to correct surface with #101 only. fc+ for fast correction on wool in 1-2 pass and after that #101 to remove fc+ mess.
On hard paint it can finish without any problems. here's the picture on my brother's e90 after #101














































Also, I have to say that #101 dusts, not as much as 3m but it's not dust free.
Priming is very important while using #101, much more than with 3m.

for softer paints, #101 on 3m yellow pad is very good combination. It has good level of cut and it finish very good. somethimes refinement is not necessary at all. I can go directly to lsp


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

So really, german paints use something like 3m FC+ and anything softer #101 is fine?


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

not all german paints are hard. bmw, audi and merc have very hard paint. opel doesn't have so hard paint. vw has soft and hard paints, it depends on models. 

eg. vw black magic paint is not hard at all...


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I would class them hard compared with Honda :lol:


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

that's big true :buffer:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Have anyone tried Menz FG400? How does it compare to M101 in terms of cut, finish and dust?


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

I didn't try menz. Why don't you try new version of HD uno? member from croatian detailing forum is using it and he say it's much better than all other products he is using.
He uses lots of products such as menzerna, 3m, mirka, meguiar's etc. for years and now is thrilled with HD uno. He only changes pads


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

That's good to know. I'll try to find a good review of it, then I'll see if I can get some locally. Thanks:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

101 has been for sale (unofficially) in America for sometime, I do not remember any comments that it has ever struggled with very hard paint by DA or rotary. I do not doubt the new Menz is a good compound or there is good alternative products from others but I suspect there are very few instances where 101 is not aggressive enough


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

M#101 is great and with no pressure it leaves nice and smooth finish for the M#205


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

[FIN]Dani said:


> M#101 is great and with no pressure it leaves nice and smooth finish for the M#205


Was that with rotary? epic finish


----------

